# Female commando force to tackle the rise of rape in India's capital



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2014)

> New city government is bringing in a squad of martial arts trained women to make Delhi's streets safer
> 
> The new leaders of India's 'rape capital' Delhi are to to recruit a female commando force to patrol the streets and boost safety for women.
> 
> ...


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

While Ranjana Kumari has a valid point, the flipside is that most Indians have very little faith in the police itself. In a nutshell, while this commando squad might be nothing more than a vigilante squad with state backing, I'll bet my bottom rupee that it will be highly popular. At least initially. The key question, though, is whether this squad can avoid the ever present danger of Indian politics, and not get corrupted.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

blueblip said:


> While Ranjana Kumari has a valid point, the flipside is that most Indians have very little faith in the police itself. In a nutshell, while this commando squad might be nothing more than a vigilante squad with state backing, I'll bet my bottom rupee that it will be highly popular. At least initially. The key question, though, is whether this squad can avoid the ever present danger of Indian politics, and not get corrupted.



Well, there is a corruption help line in case they get corrupted. 
I am bit sceptic though if anyone will be take women only task force squad very seriously in Delhi including the women of the Delhi itself. The only reason anyone want women officers to handle other women is so that men officers may not manhandle the woman being charged etc.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Well, there is a corruption help line in case they get corrupted.
> I am bit sceptic though if anyone will be take women only task force squad very seriously in Delhi including the women of the Delhi itself. The only reason anyone want women officers to handle other women is so that men officers may not manhandle the woman being charged etc.


Yeah, I read about the anti-corruption hotline. Good in theory, bad in practice. To explain why, let me just point out that I once met a man who fought alongside Mahatma Gandhi during the freedom struggle. That man showed me letters Gandhi received from Septmeber 1947 onwards, a month after independence, where the people writing them were asking Gandhi to come down to where they live because they are facing corrupt politicians.

tl;dr In India, the corruption hotline is likely to be swamped with so many calls it'll just make the system implode 

On topic: An all-woman squad can be taken seriously provided they show that they are serious about it themselves. I mean, if these women can actually receive proper training and can learn to kick ass and take numbers themselves, they'll get the respect deserved. But this being India, there's also a high chance the trainer will just give the "lol _juggad_" version of the course and call it a day...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Yeah, I read about the anti-corruption hotline. Good in theory, bad in practice.
> 
> On topic: An all-woman squad can be taken seriously provided they show that they are serious about it themselves. I mean, if these women can actually receive proper training and can learn to kick ass and take numbers themselves, they'll get the respect deserved. But this being India, there's also a high chance the trainer will just give the "lol _juggad_" version of the course and call it a day...



I was being kinda sarcastic about the whole hotline thing, but it is going to get misused to the point that it will become completely useless. 

Let me ask my mom or sisters or my female friends if they would feel safer if they are protected by ladies in uniform or not? I can bet they will laugh at the idea. Whereas they won't want all men force either, but they would want like lady officers to be there just for assurance. For actual protection they won't rely on lady police. But that is what I have observed over the years. This mentality might change. 
Not to mention most female cops I have met in India are so terrible(profane language/not physical fit) that they need a huge amount of training or rather overhauling entire system. Whereas the top police officers like DSP and SP and Commissioners are well read and well spoken but they hardly would do any active protection duty, they mostly look after administrative and governing issues.


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2014)

correctly put most indians have faith in police and this is why police and authority they hold is ill used by indians . those who haven't this privilege cry about police being corrupt.

if 1st world nations can't control the crime how come someone expect it from a 3rd world country and  where population to police ratio is the worst one.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

rajin said:


> correctly put most indians have faith in police and this is why police and authority they hold is ill used by indians . those who haven't this privilege cry about police being corrupt.



1. No, Indians don't have any faith in police. It is just that police sometimes do good things due to social and media pressure. Otherwise, Indian cops are absolute scum. 
2. Police is very very corrupt, it is so corrupt that it is outrageous. 

In places like Delhi, they have no choice but to do things right because of political and media pressure. There would be less than 10% people in entire police force who may not be corrupt.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> I was being kinda sarcastic about the whole hotline thing, but it is going to get misused to the point that it will become completely useless.
> 
> Let me ask my mom or sisters or my female friends if they would feel safer if they are protected by ladies in uniform or not? I can bet they will laugh at the idea. Whereas they won't want all men force either, but they would want like lady officers to be there just for assurance. For actual protection they won't rely on lady police. But that is what I have observed over the years. This mentality might change.
> Not to mention most female cops I have met in India are so terrible(profane language/not physical fit) that they need a huge amount of training or rather overhauling entire system. Whereas the top police officers like DSP and SP and Commissioners are well read and well spoken but they hardly would do any active protection duty, they mostly look after administrative and governing issues.


I know you were being sarcastic. Give me some credit here, bro . I just wanted to ramble for a bit!

To be fair, a lot of our cops are pretty unfit and aren't well trained in dealing with people. Though the latter part is changing slowly and for the better.

I think the force as a whole could use some better health guidelines. I'm talking about the rank and file, not the guys who are IPS officers. Like you said, those guys are more into administrative work.

But yeah, if an all-women force wants to be taken seriously, I would have to show it's really capable. They'll have an uphill battle. The popularity part will stem from the current sentiment pervading Delhi. But honestly, I don't like the idea of having an extra, quasi-judicial force policing the streets. It'd make much more sense if there was a push to fine tune the current police force instead.

@init's recent post: Don't remind me about how annoying they can get if you want to file an FIR. Unless, of course, you wave your credentials in their face. THEN they'll be pleasant. But try and just go to a station as an everyday guy and dear lord, they can get horrible. But thankfully, that's also changing slowly, at least in the metros.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

The new Party is doing all kinds of new things. Some people are worried, some are cheering for them and some are just plain sceptic. I would rather give them say some time to either fuck up completely or change things for better before I join any band wagon. But it is mildly pleasing to see Delhi Govt.'s new policies and action on the said policies.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> The new Party is doing all kinds of new things. Some people are worried, some are cheering for them and some are just plain sceptic. I would rather give them say some time to either fuck up completely or change things for better before I join any band wagon. But it is mildly pleasing to see Delhi Govt.'s new policies and action on the said policies.


A favourite joke of mine these days is how Sheila Dixit has banned the use of brooms in her house


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2014)

I can haz pics of sexy Indian lady commandos?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

One more pic


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> One more pic



This pleases me.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> I can haz pics of sexy Indian lady commandos?



I have no idea why this is so small...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, those were actresses, this woman however is real police officer and one the most famous cop in history of India. She is a Magsasay award winner:


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Btw, this might hurt your eyes but that is how average Indian police ladies look


----------



## Mael (Jan 9, 2014)

This does not please me.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, here is Chandramukhi Chautala for you. The sassy hot lady cop


----------



## Ababu (Jan 9, 2014)

well.. let's see what AAP can do more.... this is gonna exciting for the next 6 months (till general elections).. AAP had a limited agenda and they are working overtime for it... well who's to say they aren't gonna fuckup in another year or so... let's c.... and on topic... a good idea in theory, let's c how it works in practice (or is it ever ever in practice)


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 9, 2014)

What if they get raped? Would that be a paradox or redundancy?


Also, I forgot how beautiful India women are. No wonder they get raped so much. i would do it too if I lived there.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't want to mess with them D:


----------



## vividlion (Jan 9, 2014)

wait did I read that right?... FEMALE COMMANDO FORCE?! Where can I get me one of thoses?!!?!?


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 9, 2014)

dayuuuum...she makes herself a target as well just by looking hot


----------



## Chelydra (Jan 9, 2014)

This sounds like a really, really bad start to a porno movie 



Still those Indian police actresses, dayum


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 9, 2014)

They are teaching them Taekwondo lol. TKD is pretty useless for self-defense. Then again the same goes for women self-defense classes in general. Though I guess they have the psychological effect of boosting your confidence and making you feel more secure, which is why they are most likely are so popular.



Mochi said:


> I wouldn't want to mess with them D:


That?s not saying much.

I saw your post in H&L. You?re a petite girl, you wouldn?t want to mess with pretty much anyone


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

Ababu said:


> well.. let's see what AAP can do more.... this is gonna exciting for the next 6 months (till general elections).. AAP had a limited agenda and they are working overtime for it... well who's to say they aren't gonna fuckup in another year or so... let's c.... and on topic... a good idea in theory, let's c how it works in practice (or is it ever ever in practice)


As much as I want AAP to succeed just to break the Congress and BJP's stranglehold on the center, I'm not getting my hopes up. Kejriwal's not exactly coming off as a practical administrator. Going full populist is as bad as going corrupt - there needs to be pragmatism in there somewhere!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am sure I've watched a hentai with the same premise...


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayanli said:


> I am sure I've watched a hentai with the same premise...


Female commandos getting raped?

...Actually, considering it's hentai, I believe you.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jan 9, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Female commandos getting raped?
> 
> ...Actually, considering it's hentai, I believe you.



No. I think this was a female task force of some sort that was formed to protect women against sexual assaults (and rape). If I recall correctly, some of them get raped, including their leader.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayanli said:


> No. I think this was a female task force of some sort that was formed to protect women against sexual assaults (and rape). If I recall correctly, some of them get raped, including their leader.



LOL yea they drugged the leader and fucked her.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayanli said:


> No. I think this was a female task force of some sort that was formed to protect women against sexual assaults (and rape). If I recall correctly, some of them get raped, including their leader.


I'm now a little frightened that real life is coming close to mimicking hentai :S


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 9, 2014)

blueblip said:


> I'm now a little frightened that real life is coming close to mimicking hentai :S





initpidzero said:


> Btw, this might hurt your eyes but that is how average Indian police ladies look


Yeah...I really doubt that anyone is looking forward to raping those...women.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 9, 2014)

This is good. I'd like to see more women go commando.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy shit yes! O_O



initpidzero said:


> Btw, this might hurt your eyes but that is how average Indian police ladies look



Noooooooo


----------



## Doge (Jan 9, 2014)

When most of India's population is poor and there are deeply rooted inequalities, I doubt a simple police force will be enough to stop anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2014)

Lololol TKD.


----------



## Mochi (Jan 10, 2014)

Random Stranger said:


> That?s not saying much.
> 
> I saw your post in H&L. You?re a petite girl, you wouldn?t want to mess with pretty much anyone



Heyyyy 
Wait, why do you remember that?  

I wouldn't want to mess with any police officer, they're evil 
At least they are starting to do something!


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Jan 10, 2014)

*~police-ladies attemting to diminish rape.

~they end up being raped themselves.



A quite possible scenario, knowing India...*


----------



## BashFace (Jan 10, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> *What if they get raped? Would that be a paradox or redundancy?*
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot how beautiful India women are. *No wonder they get raped so much. i would do it too if I lived there.*




Definitely a redundancy they get a tip of some kind but of course maybe not a payment.

You rudey ruder


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 10, 2014)

"They will be trained in Tae Kwan Do . . ."

"There are lots of flaws in our system."


----------

